# Which Paphiopedilum should I get



## Danielparry (Sep 21, 2020)

Hi Ive been growing orchids for a number of years now but I’m pretty new to growing paphs
ive currently got Paph st.swithin which I’m reviving after having kids my orchids got a bit neglected
so I’m getting back into them,
just wanting some opinions on what other paths are good to grow.
I was thinking maybe. Paph Phillipense or Paph prince Edward of York but don’t no a lot about them.
any suggestions would be great.


----------



## musa (Sep 21, 2020)

If you get along with St. Swithin than philippinense and PEOY should work as well...


----------



## Guldal (Sep 21, 2020)

Musa's advice is certainly sound! I would also go for something, that works well with your growing conditions... so if you inform us a bit more about them, our advices might probably be more pertinent?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 21, 2020)

Can you tell us more what you are interested in? Instead of PEOY I’d suggest Angel Hair or Michael Koopowitz. Though Roth provides size, blooming will be less frequent I believe. Another suggestion, Bernice.


----------



## Danielparry (Sep 23, 2020)

Ok thanks for the suggestions,
I’m from Australia,
I like PEOY,roth,Phillipenese,lady isabel,
Shin-yi Formosa,angel hair
.
The more I look at them I just like them all
But there’s a few I like the look of but don’t no a lot about growing them,
And which ones are slow growers?
And which are easier to care for?


----------



## Guldal (Sep 23, 2020)

Danielparry said:


> I’m from Australia



Do you grow your orchids in a greenhouse, a conservatory, or are you a windowsill grower like me?

That aside, my main experience is, that hybrids are easier to deal with than species - there is a reason, why the term 'hybrid vigour' was coined. I got as an extra a fairly young plant of Michael Koopowitz - and it has already grown double or thrice the size, I would have expected from a species plant.

If I were to start anew - and especially with the multiflorals, I would definately start out with some full grown plants. That is, if you don't have the patience for waiting 8-10-15 years for the plants to flower! 

Bear in mind, though, that some vendors avert their plant as BS, Blooming Size, but what the abbrevation really stands for is Bull Shitt - and NBS, Near Blooming Size, accordingly Near Bullshit Size.

Maybe David, 'emydura', or Stephen, 'Ozpaph' could recommend you some trustworthy vendors in your part of the world, if you send them a pm through the 'Conversation' feature?

They are both nice Slippertalkers, and I'm pretty sure, they wouldn't mind helping out a fellow orchidgrower from Down Under! You can always blame me for pointing their way, if it comes to that! 

Kind regards, Jens


----------



## emydura (Sep 23, 2020)

I am not sure I would recommend some of those for a beginner, assuming that is what you are. There are easier ones to grow if you want to get some experience first. The other issue is it is difficult to find multi-floral Paphs in Australia, especially some of the ones you have listed. To begin with I would start off with large flowering size plants as they are so much easier to grow than small seedlings. These can be very expensive though. A FS PEOY may cost $500 in Australia.

I agree with Jens that hybrids are so much easier to grow than species and more forgiving. Anything with phillipinense in it is suitable for a beginner.

The first multi-floral I got was Susan Booth. It was a three growth division that cost me $150 (20 years ago). I have many more multi-florals now but that Susan Booth is still one of my favourites. Easy to grow too. It has survived all my mistreatments as I have learnt how to grow orchids.


----------



## Danielparry (Sep 23, 2020)

[


emydura said:


> I am not sure I would recommend some of those for a beginner, assuming that is what you are. There are easier ones to grow if you want to get some experience first. The other issue is it is difficult to find multi-floral Paphs in Australia, especially some of the ones you have listed. To begin with I would start off with large flowering size plants as they are so much easier to grow than small seedlings. These can be very expensive though. A FS PEOY may cost $500 in Australia.
> 
> The first multi-floral I got was Susan Booth. It was a three growth division that cost me $150 (20 years ago). I have many more multi-florals now but that Susan Booth is still one of my favourites. Easy to grow too. It has survived all my mistreatments as I have learnt how to grow orchids.


yeh I’m pretty new to growing multis
I’ve been growing other orchids for years but not paphs.
I’ve only got at swithin at the moment.
That seems to be going strong.
I’ll definitely have a look at Susan booth and the other ones mentioned,


----------



## Danielparry (Sep 23, 2020)

Danielparry said:


> [
> 
> yeh I’m pretty new to growing multis & i grow them on the window ledge Or on my deck.
> I’ve been growing other orchids for years but not paphs.
> ...


----------



## Hakone (Sep 24, 2020)

Danielparry said:


> Ok thanks for the suggestions,
> I’m from Australia,
> I like PEOY,roth,Phillipenese,lady isabel,
> Shin-yi Formosa,angel hair
> ...


You are from outback . Wich State ?


----------



## Danielparry (Sep 24, 2020)

I live on the coast, in New South Wales


----------



## emydura (Sep 24, 2020)

Danielparry said:


> I live on the coast, in New South Wales




North or South?


----------



## musa (Sep 24, 2020)

Daniel, my favorites are the multi florals, too. All what is said is true, hybrids are more vigorous than species. I started as a newby to Paphs 7 with a bunch of multi floral seedlings, mostly species and some hybrids. The hybrids all have flowered already, some species I'm still waiting for, and some species were mislabled hybrids.
As it is the most fascinating I would dare to take species as well... if you have patience for it.
I also would suggest you get some literature on Paphs like Cribb, Braem etc... helped me a lot in understanding the genus.
Wish you lots of fun!


----------



## Danielparry (Sep 24, 2020)

Hakone said:


> You are from outback . Wich State ?





emydura said:


> North or South?


 mid north coast a place called port Macquarie


----------



## emydura (Sep 24, 2020)

Danielparry said:


> mid north coast a place called port Macquarie




I was up that way in July for a holiday. A nice part of the world. A great climate for growing multi-floral Paphs. 

It is a pity for you P&R Orchids from Port Macquarie closed a few years back. They had a lot of Paphs, especially multi-florals.


----------



## Danielparry (Sep 24, 2020)

Yeh it’s nice Port Macquarie,
It is abit hard to find paphs in port definitely got to search around


----------



## Danielparry (Sep 24, 2020)

Out of these few paphs which ones would be better to grow

Susan booth (lady isabel x sanderium)
Shin-yi pride ( Michael Koopowitz x Roth)
Shin-Yi Formosa (Lady Isabel x gigantifolium)
Philippinese
I’ve found a few of these there only about 3 years old roughly but look good


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 24, 2020)

Philippinese (or it's hybrids) are relatively easier to grow


----------



## Danielparry (Sep 26, 2020)

Linus_Cello said:


> Philippinese (or it's hybrids) are relatively easier to grow


Ok thank you


----------

